
Thoughts about the role of a software QA engineer on a project - maxoliver
http://blog.perfectial.com/development/software-qa-engineer-explained/?utm_source=social_blog&utm_medium=YCombinator&utm_campaign=WhyYouNeedQA
======
mattiemass
I've worked in a large organization that had a huge QA group. QA was taken
really seriously. At various times, I had both a QA role and a development
role.

Then, I moved to an organization where developers were responsible for their
own QA. What I found was an incredible difference in the mentality around
ownership of quality.

I began to realize that, perhaps obviously, quality was owned by the QA group,
almost exclusively. It wasn't uncommon for developers to find a bug, but leave
it untouched because QA would file it eventually.

So, while I completely respect QA engineers (I was one!), and think it is a
pretty useful mindset to have, I also have observed how negatively it can
impact an organizational culture. I'd be interested to hear from others about
their experiences.

